# Where to Purchase Durabond?



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

I learned how to tape with Durabond 90 (BROWN BAG). Oh, It can be sanded. 

That was my first crew. They built houses from the footings right through to the cabinet knobs. Best crew I was ever on, but they did everything hard-core. Builder was a cross between Pacino and Stallone.

We used Durabond for the first coat, on everything. I learned quickly, how to put compound on judiciously. In fact the drawback was, It took me a couple years, to learn to leave enough under the tape, to avoid bubbles.

For the record, we stood up the sheetrock (vertical seams), double screwed everything, and we skim coated the entire wall (level 5 finish).

Now, I use easysand with paper for first coat, premix on rest. single screw, and only occasionally do i do a skim coat. 

Never knew for sure, why they stood the sheets up. Think maybe they were trying to avoid butt-joints. Next crew I was on, they rail-roaded the sheets, I thought they were hacks. Didn't take me long, to see it was preferable.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have used Durabond in the Brown Bags for 29 years now, that's all I use on my repairs. I have skim coated ceilings and walls putting it on 1/8" thick then skimming it with topping compound and when the Durabond sucks the moisture out of the topping it becomes as hard as plaster, If you have to sand Durabond the you shouldn't be using it. I smooth it down using a trowel or I use a 14" knife, then I use my 6" knife to shave off any lines or high spots:whistling
To get Durabond at your suppliers tell them you want them to carry it, Don't count on Home Depot or Lowes to carry it, if the Public don't buy it by the pallet they wont ordered it See if you can get a Rep from USG to help you out. As for EASY SAND White bags dump it in the trash can. it's for the home owner who can't make smooth walls or ceilings. that's why they came out with it, you would be better off using ready mix in the 5's you'll just have to wait for it to dry over night.
USG couldn't get me to use Easy sand CRAP!! if they paid me to use it. I will go up against Anyone with Durabond in the brown bags over :laughing:Easy Sand
Here's some pictures of Durabond in a repair I did last year


----------



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

I suspect your right Franka. If I taped more frequently, I would use the brown bags. When I pick-up the taping knifes, its generally been a few months after I put them down. The rust in my form gets knocked out, during the first coat. 

In retrospect, I don't sand my first coat at all. Might have to knock a couple of ripples off with a knife, thats about it. Maybe on the next job, Ill try the brown bag again for the first coat.

*Question*, what are you using for topping? This has confused me in the past, I don't think they sell topping around here. Unless you mean pre-mix or easy sand...


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Norm, I use USG Topping Compound in the 5 gallon buckets with powder blue lid. I skim it just like the Durabond let dry over night and sand out to a smooth finish. Hope that helps.


----------

